# 1891 Seat Resto Phase II



## carlitos60 (Aug 25, 2013)

I Cleaned Up the Plain Frame, and Came Up with Some Ideas as to the Look!

Looking Ok!

I Paid Too Much for It, But It's One of a Few; I Think!!!!

Not Sure what Bike is Going to be Wearing It!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 25, 2013)

It looks nice, but while not trying to be a pill, the leather looks a little thin and loose.  These saddles an be adjusted for tightness, but modern chrome tanned leather is just floppy and stretchy by its very nature.  A quick test for the leather is to soak it in water and tie it into a right angle bend.  If it keeps the bend once it's dry it's probably vegetable tanned and suitable for a saddle like this.  I've used chrome tanned leather from sidewalk couches to cover plastic and foam commuter bike saddles, though.  Here are some good links on saddle recovering:
http://www.lfgss.com/thread22715.html

http://geared-facile.blogspot.com/
You'll have to scroll down for the saddle, but this is an awesome blog of an awesome project.

And a few youtube videos from Wheelman David Toppin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbw3eU9v7Ko
and part II:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSUwSfOSZU8

I have a similar vintage saddle to recover, but the bike is a total basket case and is moving along all too slowly.  Keep on experimenting!


----------



## Motosmith (Aug 28, 2013)

Can you post a photo of underneath the front of the seat. 
I'm trying to restore one of these seats right now.
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 28, 2013)

Here are some pictures of a similar saddle:
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/Cushion Tire Safety/saddle.jpg.html
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gormanao/media/Cushion Tire Safety/121912006.jpg.html


----------



## Motosmith (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 30, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> I Cleaned Up the Plain Frame, and Came Up with Some Ideas as to the Look!
> 
> Looking Ok!
> 
> ...




Beautiful - where did you get it? I am looking for something exactly like that.


----------

